# Interest In A National Service Banner?



## wotan (24 Jun 2005)

In the US, families have for generations displayed a "Blue Star Banner" whenever a member of their family is deployed overseas.  More info on these banners can be found at http://www.fabrics.net/BlueStarFlag.asp .  Basically, these banners are a way for the family to show their pride in and support for the soldier serving on deployed operations.

  I have thought for a while that this might be something that Canadian families might be interested in doing, albeit with a distinctly Canadian version of the banner.  I think this might be especially effective for communities where Reserve soldiers are the only CF footprint in the community, given that Reservists make such a significant contribution to deployed ops.

  That said, I realize that "Average Joe" Canadian wouldn't know what the banner represented, but maybe it is a starting point.  Anyway, I would be interested in the thoughts of the folks here on the boards.  Good idea or dopey waste of time?  Let me know.

  If I haven't explained the concept of the banner well enough, let me know and I will definitely try to clarify.  Cheers to all.


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Jun 2005)

hmm

I really like that idea.  

dileas

tess

(oops more to follw boss is calling on the phone)


----------



## Whiskey_Dan (26 Jun 2005)

I would certainly do that, a few bucks for a flag is nothing compared to what the soldiers do for our country when deployed overseas.


----------



## Dakota (27 Jun 2005)

I think it is a great idea. Even if the average Joe didn't know what it meant. Whether it is a banner or flag outside someone's house, I think it would at least spark interest in the community. We as Canadians have felt we shouldn't show that we are proud, especially when it comes to our Military. We have long great history in serving our country.

I am all for it. Let's make it happen. Letters, petition...whatever. I would support it.


----------



## Gunner98 (27 Jun 2005)

I think it would be a great idea, moreso than the old yellow ribbon.  I'm sure their would be some debate about flying them at PMQ/on-Base housing.  While living in a PMQ, every time I went away for any length of time, my wife was flooded with obscene phone calls.  Advertising the absence of the military spouse opens the door to many delinquents.


----------



## wotan (27 Jun 2005)

Definitely a valid concern that people displaying the banner would be targets for idiots.  However, I envision it as a purely voluntary item, something that a family chooses to do.  That said, I believe the majority of people would either not be aware/not care or would be decent and not pester folks displaying the banner.  But maybe I'm an optimist.

I definitely appreciate the positive comments (and votes, let's not forget the votes!), but I would also be interested in hearing the POV of the folks that feel it isn't such a hot idea.

Anyway, thanks to all that have voted and posted so far, both for and against.  Cheers.


----------



## Jordan411 (1 Jul 2005)

I absolutely love the idea. I know one of the first questions my family asked me was if Canada had something resembling what the Americans have. Until anything official comes out, which would most likely take a long time, what do you think is the next best thing for a proud family to be showing?


----------



## Gunner98 (1 Jul 2005)

There are many versions of "We support our troops" yellow ribbons- car magnets, windows and lawn signs.  US Forces even have olive drab bracelets (a la Lance's Livestrong).


----------



## SprCForr (7 Aug 2005)

Where are those yellow ribbon sticky things for vehicles coming from? And where do I get one for my fleet? I've seen a few around Wainwright. Anyone got a line?


----------



## Gunner98 (7 Aug 2005)

In Ontario those yellow ribbon magnets can be found at most "Dollar" Stores.


----------



## Roy Harding (7 Aug 2005)

When we (3 VP) were gearing up for APOLLO in '01 the Mayor of my little town (Fort Saskatchewan) was a big supporter of the military (he should be, a lot military folks live in this little town) - he asked if I could provide a list of Fort Saskatchewan soldiers who would be deploying, in order that their families could be given a "hand up" by the City and perhaps extra protection by the local constabulary.

At first I thought it was a good idea - until I discussed the idea with the Bn Int O.  Remember, at the time, we were going after terrorists - did we really want to identify where our families lived and perhaps put them into some kind of unknown jeapordy?  Of course not.  The Mayor received our thanks and the concept of PERSEC was explained to him.  He understood completely - it was simply something he hadn't thought of.

Today, should one of my family be deployed I would be proud to display some kind of "National Service Banner" - terrorists (and ignorant little vandals) be damned.  However - I would be making an INFORMED decision.

I'm worried that many well meaning and justifiably proud families who might display such a banner "simply wouldn't think" of the possible repercussions.   Leaving terrorists aside for the moment - there are a lot of young punks out there who would see vandalizing a house displaying such a symbol as somehow confirming of their non-existent manhood.

Having said all that - I'm all for it - IFF the possible repercussions were thoroughly explained to those displaying it.


----------



## SprCForr (8 Aug 2005)

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> In Ontario those yellow ribbon magnets can be found at most "Dollar" Stores.



Thanks! It gives me a starting point.


----------



## wotan (10 Aug 2005)

Retired CC,

  Very valid concerns and I am right with you on the concept of families making an informed decision.

  For my part, when the wife deployed on OP ATHENA ROTO 2, not only did I display such a banner, and proudly so, but I also submitted a proposal with prototypes through my chain of comd to NDHQ DHH.  Since that time (a year later now), we have heard zip.  Not even a "Thanks, but no thanks".  Ah well, perhaps MFRCs can run with the idea.


----------



## Roy Harding (10 Aug 2005)

wotan said:
			
		

> Retired CC,
> 
> Very valid concerns and I am right with you on the concept of families making an informed decision.
> 
> For my part, when the wife deployed on OP ATHENA ROTO 2, not only did I display such a banner, and proudly so, but I also submitted a proposal with prototypes through my chain of comd to NDHQ DHH.  Since that time (a year later now), we have heard zip.  Not even a "Thanks, but no thanks".  Ah well, perhaps MFRCs can run with the idea.



The wheels of NDHQ grind slow, wotan.

You may be right - perhaps the MFRCs are the appropriate agencies to pursue this - that way, the suggestion is coming from the _families_ wishing to display such a banner, not the members themselves.

Take care.


----------



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

I love the idea, wotan and will take 5.... ;D hehehe


----------



## NMPeters (10 Aug 2005)

Try resubmitting it, but this time go through the Public Affairs chain. A lot of times what happens is that a Brigade or Area will run with something and as it catches on, ADM PA takes over and makes it a national endeavour. It's really not a DHH thing.


----------



## caper861 (11 Aug 2005)

I am retired after 13 years svc but my husband still serves.  I would love to show my support by putting up a flag and I think that it would give our troops some hope that their country men and woman are saying "THANK YOU".  Most of my family has served since ww1 and on as well as my husbands, and I would support the idea 100%.  If you decided to try to get this off the ground and need help I would love to give you a hand (except I can't sew!).  Here, here, lets support our troops.


----------



## Springroll (11 Aug 2005)

I can sew!!

Send me the design and I can see what I can whip up. 
I also have a fabric store discount, so I can get fabrics at discount....plus it will help me waste some time while waiting for my app to go through.

I think if we can all band together on this, it could become a very successful venture and a wonderful tribute to our past and presetn serving members of the CF


----------



## canuck#1 (2 Jan 2006)

I thought it would be a great idea , so I made two prototypes please tell me what you think. 

http://spaces.msn.com/members/lanescanadianpride/t/


----------



## Pte_Martin (2 Jan 2006)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> Where are those yellow ribbon sticky things for vehicles coming from? And where do I get one for my fleet? I've seen a few around Wainwright. Anyone got a line?



you can get them at the bases... Kingston and meaford and london have them for sure


----------



## *star (2 Jan 2006)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> Where are those yellow ribbon sticky things for vehicles coming from? And where do I get one for my fleet? I've seen a few around Wainwright. Anyone got a line?



You should be able to get a yellow ribbon magnet at your local CANEX. 
They sell out often but the Store Manager said they are usually on re-order.


----------

